# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث (إن في الجنة ثمره أكبر من التفاح ...)؟

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

السؤال : ما صحة حديث (إن في الجنة ثمره أكبر من التفاح أصغر من الرمان أحلى من العسل أبيض من اللبن) قالوا لمن يا رسول الله قال (لمن سمع اسمي وصلى علـيْ) ؟
البلد : الإمارات .
التاريخ : 17 / 7 / 2013 .
رقم الفتوى : 2028 


جواب السؤال

الجواب: هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل ذكره بعض المحدثين بغير إسناد منسوبا إلى علي رضي الله عنه، فقد ذكره الصفوري والسيوطي، والظاهر أن أحدهما نقله عن الآخر؛ لأن كلامهما متطابق وهما متعاصران.
قال الصفوري في نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس ج2 ص82 : (قال علي :خلق الله في الجنة شجرة ثمرها أكبر من التفاح وأصغر من الرمان وألين من الزبد وأحلى من العسل وأطيب من المسك وأغصانها من اللؤلؤ الرطب وجذوعها من الذهب وورقها الزبرجد لا يأكل منها إلا من أكثر من الصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وقال السيوطي في الحاوي للفتاوي ج2 ص48: ( قَالَ علي: خَلَقَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي الْجَنَّةِ شَجَرَةً ثَمَرُهَا أَكْبَرُ مِنَ التُّفَّاحِ، وَأَصْغَرُ مِنَ الرُّمَّانِ، أَلْيَنُ مِنَ الزُّبْدِ، وَأَحْلَى مِنَ الْعَسَلِ، وَأَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْمِسْكِ، وَأَغْصَانُهَا مِنَ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الرَّطْبِ، وَجُذُوعُهَا مِنَ الذَّهَبِ، وَوَرَقُهَا مِنَ الزَّبَرْجَدِ لَا يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا إِلَّا مَنْ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. 
ولهذا الأثر رواية مشابهة لا تصح ذكرها الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد:  عن قيس بن يزيد الجهني قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من صام يوماً تطوعاً غرست له شجرة في الجنة ثمرها أصغر من الرمان وأضخم من التفاح وعذوبته كعذوبة الشهد وحلاوته كحلاوة العسل يطعم الله منه الصائم يوم القيامة.(
رواه الطبراني في الكبير (وفيه يحيى بن يزيد الأهوازي)
قال الذهبي: (لا يعرف) . ورواه أبو نعيم في الحلية وقال : رواه هشام بن علي ، عن عبد الله بن رجاء ، عن جرير بن أيوب مختصرا قيس بن زيد (مجهول) ، غير المتقدم ، حديثه عند أبي عمران الجوني ، (لا يصح له صحبة ولا رؤية) .اهـ
واتضح مما سبق أن الحديث لا يصح نسبته لأحد لا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا لعلي رضي الله عنه ، لذلك لا يجوز تداوله أو إرساله لأحد لأنه كذب موضوع ، بل علامات الوضع بادية عليه ، فقد ذكر العلماء أن التدقيق في الوصف والتعمق في ذكر التفاصيل لا يليق بألفاظ النبوة الحكيمة ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوتي جوامع الكلم .
والله تعالى أعلم .



منقول

----------


## احمد ابو انس

حديث موضوع لا أصل له في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

السؤال:
وردت إليّ رسالة واتساب ، وأرجو التأكد من صحة هذا الحديث :
أن في الجنة ثمرة أكبر من التفاح وأصغر من الرمان وأحلى من العسل وأبيض من اللبن . قالوا : لمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لمن سمع اسمي وصلى عليّ .


الجواب :
الحمد لله
هذا الحديث لا نعلم له أصلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم نطلع - بعد مزيد بحث - على أحد من أهل الحديث رواه بسنده .*
وإنما ذكره السيوطي رحمه الله بغير إسناد ، موقوفا عن علي رضي الله عنه [ يعني : أنه منسوب إلى علي ، ولم يُنسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، ولفظه : " خلق الله تعالى في الجنة شجرة : ثمرها أكبر من التفاح ، وأصغر من الرمان ، ألين من الزبد ، وأحلى من العسل ، وأطيب من المسك ، وأغصانها من اللؤلؤ الرطب ، وجذوعها من الذهب ، وورقها من الزبرجد ، لا يأكل منها إلا من أكثر من الصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " .
انتهى من "الحاوي للفتاوي" (2/48)
وكذا ذكره الصفوري رحمه الله في "نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس" (2/82) عن عليّ بغير سند أيضا .

لكن قد روي نحو من هذا الوصف ، لكن في فضل الصيام ، بإسناد تالف :
روى الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (935) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في "المعرفة" (5719) من طريق يَحْيَى بْن يَزِيدَ الْأَهْوَازِيّ، ثَنَا عَامِرُ بْنُ مُدْرِكٍ، ثَنَا جَرِيرُ بْنُ أَيُّوبَ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ، عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَنْ صَامَ يَوْمًا تَطَوُّعًا غُرِسَتْ لَهُ شَجَرَةٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، ثَمَرُهَا أَصْغَرُ مِنَ الرُّمَّانِ، وَأَضْخَمُ مِنَ التُّفَّاحِ وَعُذُوبَتُهُ كَعُذُوبَةِ الشَّهْدِ، وَحَلَاوَتُهُ كَحَلَاوَةِ الْعَسَلِ، يُطْعِمُ اللهُ الصَّائِمَ مِنْهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ)
وهذا إسناد تالف ، قال أبو نعيم : " قَيْسُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ مَجْهُولٌ، لَا يَصِحُّ لَهُ صُحْبَةٌ وَلَا رُؤْيَةٌ " .
وقال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (3/ 183):
" رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ فِي الْكَبِيرِ، وَفِيهِ يَحْيَى بْنُ يَزِيدَ الْأَهْوَازِيُّ قَالَ الذَّهَبِيُّ: لَا يُعْرَفُ ".
وجرير بن أيوب متروك ، قال ابن معين ليس بشيء ، وقال البخاري منكر الحديث ، وقال النسائي متروك ، وقال أبو نعيم كان يضع الحديث .

وقد سئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله عن حديث الترجمة هذا فقال :*
" لم أقف عليه بهذا اللفظ . وقد وَرَد بإسناد ضعيف جدا في فضل الصيام .
رواه الطَّبَرَانِيّ ومِن طريقه : أبو نُعيم في " معرفة الصحابة " .
http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?p=534786

ويجب الحذر مما يرد عبر وسائل الاتصال الحديثة من أحاديث مكذوبة ، وفتاوى لا تعرف عن أهل العلم ، وقصص باطلة ، وأخبار منحولة وغير ذلك مما لا علاقة له بالعلم وأهله .
راجع للفائدة إجابة السؤال رقم (88102) .
وراجع إجابة السؤال رقم (130210) لمعرفة موقف المسلم من الأحاديث الضعيفة .
والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليك

----------

